# The heartwarming story of Bear the stray Lab puppy



## speakhandsforme (Apr 23, 2011)

So, we found little baby Bear as part of a group that had apparently been dumped by some very careless/cruel/incapacitated/whatever people on the side of the road. All 3 appeared to be Labs; we think the two dogs they were with were his parents. Black dad, yellow mom, and black Bear.

They came for a few days in December 2010 around lunchtime, ate what my stepdad and the other guys at the construction site could give them, and wandered off again. Then, one day, it was just Bear. My stepdad has had Labs in the past and LOVES them. It had been quite a while since his last dog, so he decided "Free lab puppy? oh heck yes " and took him home. He is the typical Lab -- goofy and everyone's best friend, although since he spends most of his time outdoors with my stepdad he loves him the best. Never even had ONE accident in the house (aside from vomiting when he had parvo, poor baby).

They named him Bear because he was so fat, he looked like a little bear cub (we have black bears here in Florida). Found out the fat was due to worms. Only three days after he came home, he became very weak and lethargic, and wouldn't eat or drink anything. Stepdad took him to the vet on that Monday, and the vet said, "well he has worms. and parvo." But, since we caught it early, he is now a healthy boy with all his shots and everything. 

Anyway, here's how much he has grown between December 2010 and the end of March 2011, when the third picture was taken. Vet estimated he was born at the very beginning of October 2010. 

And that is the story of Bear. I hope it will inspire people to adopt or at least take strays to no-kill shelters if they can. 

PS -- First two pics were taken on same day, and that's my sister sitting on the floor behind the couch with him. Third is him on her bed (yawning, not barking. He never ever barks). All 3 were taken either with a cell phone camera or a computer camera, so sorry for poor quality. 

Any speculation as to breeds other than Lab he could have in him are welcome and encouraged


----------



## Angela Marie Micinski (Apr 7, 2011)

So glad there are people still in this world like you and your stepdad who have a compassionate heart! What an adorable dog!!!


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

What a great story. Thank you so much for sharing it and the photos.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

do you know what happened to the other two dogs?


----------

